# Warning: Ebay email thats a scam



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Received the below email and contacted ebay directly who confirmed that this is a scan and not from them...................................

TKC NOTICE: 3948 Account Confirmation‏
From: [email protected] 
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: 11 January 2009 04:55:16 
To: 
Cc: [email protected]

Dear eBay valued customer,

Your bank has contacted us regarding some attempts of charges from your credit card via the eBay system. We have reasons to believe that you changed your registration information or that someone else has unauthorized access to your eBay account Due to recent activity, including possible unauthorized listings placed on your account, we will require a second confirmation of your identity with us in order to allow us to investigate this matter further. Your account is not suspended, but if in 48 hours after you receive this message your account is not confirmed we reserve the right to suspend your eBay registration. If you received this notice and you are not the authorized account holder, please be aware that it is in violation of eBay policy to represent oneself as another eBay user. Such action may also be in violation of local, national, and/or international law. eBay is committed to assist law enforcement with any inquires related to attempts to misappropriate personal information with the intent to commit fraud or theft. Information will be provided at the request of law enforcement agencies to ensure that perpetrators are prosecuted to the full extent of the law.

To confirm your identity with us click here:
http://www.eBay.com

After responding to the message, we ask that you allow at least 72 hours for the case to be investigated. Emailing us before that time will result in delays. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience this may cause you and we would like to thank you for your cooperation as we review this matter.

Respectfully,
Trust and Safety Department
eBay Inc.
This eBay notice was sent to you based on your eBay account preferences. If you would like to review your notification preferences for other types of communications, click here. If you would like to receive this email in text only, click here.

As outlined in our User Agreement, eBay will periodically send you information about site changes and enhancements. Visit our Privacy Policy and User Agreement if you have any questions.

Copyright © 2009 eBay Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Designated trademarks and brands are the property of their respective owners.

eBay and the eBay logo are trademarks of eBay Inc.

/links


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Its been in the paper that quite a few ebay members have had the accounts hijacked


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Scamming B*$t*rd$ are everywhere aren't they i get at least one a day at the mo from various 'organisations' today's one was apparently from the FBI, i dont even open them as they can hijack your pooter just by you opening the bad mail. if i get any from ebay that i'm not expecting i dont open them in my email i go to my ebay messages as i think genuine ebay messages usually go there too.


----------

